# Hope's lab work results and a probiotic question, please.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Girls at the Clinic even had me wait to get the vet on the phone. I thought that must be bad. Nope. Giardia-GONE. 

Then he said that he would recommend us getting her stabilized. No medication, work on diet and see how she does. If she changes, he wants us right off to the fancy specialty clinic.

I swear, since she has been off the antibiotic she seems better. She is still eating a lovely mix of pedialyte, pumpkin, plain chicken and 3-4 squares of ZP. Keeping it down and beautiful stools. Still running around like a fool.

Taking it a day at a time and so for today, she is great.

Called the company of the high ticket probiotic that I bought to ask about dose for her weight since they say 1 teaspoon for 50 pounds of body weight.
They checked and called back to say 1/8 teaspoon unless it begins giving her loose stools (WHAT??!!) then back off and stick with the tiny pinch that I have been giving her.
I thought the probiotics were to help digestive tract. I will stick with the pinch and not move up to 1/8th teaspoon. I cannot risk loose stools!!

Do you give probiotics? Do you have any tips for me? I had been giving her the contents of a Culturelle capsule once a day. Once those were gone, this powder was highly recommended at the natural pet store (where I can get ZP and many other brands, even frozen-it is wonderful!) so I bought it in an effort to help restore her ravaged little system. Since I did not have accurate dosage, I was just giving her a tiny bit.

I'd sure appreciate any probiotic education-even if it is to tell me to throw the $37 bottle away. I would. Thanks!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't give you any suggestion on the probiotic but I sure am glad that she is ok now. And I hope she will stay healthy.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

No help here either, but I'm sure glad Hope is doing better!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't use probiotics, so can't help you there but it sounds like she is doing wonderfully! I wouldn't change a thing! Just keep doing what you are doing. Don't rock the boat.


----------

